# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  CJC 1295 dosage help

## thunderin

I have been on 10iu's of GH ed for over 2 years now, and I am considering switching or adding in CJC 1295. I was planning on 0.5-0.75mg ed

Would I get the same results from that dosage of CJC 1295 as I get from the above dosage of GH?

Thanks

----------


## thunderin

Any opinions?

----------


## mrtosa

hi i think one of the guys in this site that have more experience with cjc 1295 is nickster....ah by the way i just came back from china and all you told me was very true....

----------


## thunderin

> hi i think one of the guys in this site that have more experience with cjc 1295 is nickster....ah by the way i just came back from china and all you told me was very true....


Happy to help.

I guess nobody has an answer to this. Anyway, my first run with this will be 0.75~1.0mg ed. It just seems logical that your body's own GH should be as good or better than any pharmaceutical GH.

Is it possible to stimulate your body into producing 10-15iu's of GH ed? Well, I am going to find out just how much mine can produce :Wink/Grin:  

Wouldn't it be great if there were the same thing for natural test production?

----------


## PT

2mgs a week is a good dose but i'll contact a vet who knows more then i do about cjc and have him discuss this with you.

----------


## thunderin

> 2mgs a week is a good dose but i'll contact a vet who knows more then i do about cjc and have him discuss this with you.


Thanks I appreciate it. 

Have you ever heard of higher doses than 2mg per week? Is there a point of diminishing returns, or is endogenous GH secretion stimulation dose dependent?

----------


## PT

im really limited on this subject bro so your going to have to wait for either goose or pinn to answer this for you. i was planning on trying cjc for the 1st time a few weeks ago then a problem came up which will delay my start time by 2 months

----------


## thunderin

*http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/jc.2005-1536v1
*

*Prolonged Stimulation of Growth Hormone and IGF-1 Secretion by CJC-1295, a Long-acting Analogue of Growth Hormone-Releasing Hormone, in Healthy Adults* 

* Sam L. Teichman, Ann Neale, Betty Lawrence, Catherine Gagnon, Jean-Paul Castaigne, and Lawrence A. Frohman**   WinPharm Associates, San Ramon CA.; ConjuChem, Inc., Montréal, Québéc, Canada; Section of Endocrinology, Department of Medicine, University of Illinois at Chicago, Chicago IL  



*Context:* Therapeutic use of growth hormone -releasing hormone (GHRH) to enhance GH secretion is limited by its short duration of action.
*Objective:* To examine the pharmacokinetic profile, pharmacodynamic effects, and safety of CJC-1295, a long-acting GHRH analog.
*Design:* Two randomized, placebo-controlled, double-blind, ascending dose trials with durations of 28 and 49 days.
*Setting:* Two investigational sites.
*Participants:* Healthy subjects, ages 21 to 61 yr.
*Interventions:* sc administration of CJC-1295 or placebo in one of 4 ascending single doses in the first study and in 2 - 3 weekly or biweekly doses in the second study.
*Main Outcome Measures:* Peak concentrations and area under the curve (AUC) of GH and IGF-1; standard pharmacokinetic parameters for CJC-1295.
*Results:* After a single injection of CJC-1295, there were dose-dependent increases in mean plasma GH concentrations by 2-10 fold for  6 days and in mean plasma IGF-1 concentrations by 1.5- to 3-fold for 9 - 11 days. The estimated half-life of CJC-1295 was 5.8 - 8.1 days. After multiple CJC-1295 doses, mean IGF-1 levels remained above baseline for up to 28 days. No serious adverse reactions were reported.
*Conclusions:* sc administration of CJC-1295 resulted in sustained, dose-dependent increases in GH and IGF-1 levels in healthy adults and was safe and relatively well-tolerated, particularly at doses of 30 µg/kg or 60 µg/kg (6mg weekly dose for a 100kg male). There was evidence of a cumulative effect after multiple doses. These data support the potential utility of CJC-1295 as a therapeutic agent.

----------


## goose

Its like this.We dont really know.

I was the first generation to start using IGF,all of us did not know the dose to use.People started to do 40mcg,it took a year and half for people to know the sweet spot of 100mcg.I think this is simple,just does,start to increase until the HGH sides hit you.I would start at 500mcg twice per week,and increase 300mcg every week till you get the sides.Then evaluate,depends on your goals.You really do want to inject only twice per week as the rush after injection is strong,I read not advised to drive for an hour.

I know people. have done there research on this.
You got to use Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors (well the smart ones),they are taken orally, they are legal and readily available for purchase as they are extracted from natural plant sources. They are CHEAP, costing just a dollar or less per day to use in conjunction with CJC-1295. By taking them you can use a lower CJC-1295 dosage and still get much greater results. It totally changes the pituitary system into what I must call the uber-pituitary.

So for just one buck extra a day and the consumption of an oral pill of a legal, readily available compound, you can ABSURDLY modify the pituitary response to CJC-1295 by suppressing Somatostatin. YOUVE BEEN WARNED, this is INSANELY potent, beyond the design of humanity. BE CAREFUL! So you noobs stay clear!!! Its like being on a drip with HGH.

This is all my research................have not used it yet.

----------


## CrazyHorse89

hey bro, if its legal where can one get "Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors (well the smart ones)," ??

----------


## goose

> hey bro, if its legal where can one get "Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors (well the smart ones)," ??


Well are you smart smith?

Got to give you a test,first.

A little bit of maths,you get the answer I will help you.

∫	
3
(3x2+12x) dx =
2

----------


## thunderin

> Its like this.We dont really know.
> 
> I was the first generation to start using IGF,all of us did not know the dose to use.People started to do 40mcg,it took a year and half for people to know the sweet spot of 100mcg.I think this is simple,just does,start to increase until the HGH sides hit you.I would start at 500mcg twice per week,and increase 300mcg every week till you get the sides.Then evaluate,depends on your goals.You really do want to inject only twice per week as the rush after injection is strong,I read not advised to drive for an hour.
> 
> I know people. have done there research on this.
> You got to use Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors (well the smart ones),they are taken orally, they are legal and readily available for purchase as they are extracted from natural plant sources. They are CHEAP, costing just a dollar or less per day to use in conjunction with CJC-1295. By taking them you can use a lower CJC-1295 dosage and still get much greater results. It totally changes the pituitary system into what I must call the uber-pituitary.
> 
> So for just one buck extra a day and the consumption of an oral pill of a legal, readily available compound, you can ABSURDLY modify the pituitary response to CJC-1295 by suppressing Somatostatin. YOUVE BEEN WARNED, this is INSANELY potent, beyond the design of humanity. BE CAREFUL! So you noobs stay clear!!! Its like being on a drip with HGH.
> 
> This is all my research................have not used it yet.


Thanks, your information is great, and you exactly right as usual. 

_The nootropic drugs donepezil and rivastigmine also cause a very significant GH release. These drugs are cholinesterase inhibitors (acetylcholinesterase destroys acetylcholine in the brain). Aricept™(donepezil HCl) and Exelon™ (rivastigmine tartrate)._ 

Which acetylcholine esterase inhibitor do you recommend (donepezil, rivastigmine, tacrine, galantamine or another)?

Please and thanks again.

----------


## goose

> Thanks, your information is great. Which acetylcholine esterase inhibitor do you recommend (donepezil, rivastigmine, tacrine, galantamine or another)?
> 
> Please and thanks again.


as above,solve maths problem,I will help :Nutkick:

----------


## thunderin

> Thanks, your information is great, and you exactly right as usual. 
> 
> _The nootropic drugs donepezil and rivastigmine also cause a very significant GH release. These drugs are cholinesterase inhibitors (acetylcholinesterase destroys acetylcholine in the brain). Aricept™(donepezil HCl) and Exelon™ (rivastigmine tartrate)._ 
> 
> Which acetylcholine esterase inhibitor do you recommend (donepezil, rivastigmine, tacrine, galantamine or another)?
> 
> Please and thanks again.





> as above,solve maths problem,I will help


Languages and arts are my strong points not maths. Thanks anyway.

----------


## goose

Theres 3 common acetylcholineesterase inhibitors, they are and dose;

Pyrostigmine (120mg/ed)
Galantamine (8-16mg/ed)
Huperzine A (50-150mcg/ed)

NOTICE, Huperzine A dosage is in the MICROgrams NOT MILLIgrams. If you took 50mg of Huperzine A you would DIE. But you can use any of the above, perhaps pyrostigmines better because thats what was proven effective in the clinical studies at that specific dosage. But all three of the above are acetylcholineesterase inhibiors and will thuis have the same inhibitory impact on somatostatin.

----------


## thunderin

> Theres 3 common acetylcholineesterase inhibitors, they are and dose;
> 
> Pyrostigmine (120mg/ed)
> Galantamine (8-16mg/ed)
> Huperzine A (50-150mcg/ed)
> 
> NOTICE, Huperzine A dosage is in the MICROgrams NOT MILLIgrams. If you took 50mg of Huperzine A you would DIE. But you can use any of the above, perhaps pyrostigmines better because thats what was proven effective in the clinical studies at that specific dosage. But all three of the above are acetylcholineesterase inhibiors and will thuis have the same inhibitory impact on somatostatin.


You are great! Thanks again

----------


## CrazyHorse89

PM sent Goose4

good question bro, Don't wanna embarrass myself by trying to answer that.

----------


## Gear

Goose for president.

-Gear

----------


## BG

^^I print his emails and re-read them all the time, have some old but real good ones, one of the smartest in so many directions.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

ok...so if u take these OTC supplements, how much CJC would u take now if ur supplementing it?...

Lets say one is taking 2mg a week of cjc alone...how much would they take if they supplemented with Galantamine?...im about to buy some cjc and experiment myself so im definately interested in saving some money  :Smilie:

----------


## thunderin

> Theres 3 common acetylcholineesterase inhibitors, they are and dose;
> 
> Pyrostigmine (120mg/ed)
> Galantamine (8-16mg/ed)
> Huperzine A (50-150mcg/ed)
> 
> NOTICE, Huperzine A dosage is in the MICROgrams NOT MILLIgrams. If you took 50mg of Huperzine A you would DIE. But you can use any of the above, perhaps pyrostigmines better because thats what was proven effective in the clinical studies at that specific dosage. But all three of the above are acetylcholineesterase inhibiors and will thuis have the same inhibitory impact on somatostatin.


Huperzine A has an approximate half life of 5-6 hours compared to pyridostigmine which 3-4 hours. Also, it has memory boosting capabilities and fewer sides even if run at dosages of up to 200mcg ed. It also is a powerful acetylcholine esterase inhibitor.

----------


## CrazyHorse89

Does anyone know where one can get these?

----------


## physicslifter

> Does anyone know where one can get these?


BB.com has the Hup A...

----------


## JuliusPleaser

ok but if u take these things, how much can u lower the dose to?

Im planning to take 1mg of cjc a week, so if i add the Hup A, what can i lower the dose to?

----------


## physicslifter

> ok but if u take these things, how much can u lower the dose to?
> 
> Im planning to take 1mg of cjc a week, so if i add the Hup A, what can i lower the dose to?


That's the question of the day I think. I posted a similiar questions on another board where a couple of guys have more experience with this stuff, if I hear something I'll update my log on here...

Lacking any feedback, I'm going to start with half a Hup A a day morning and night to see if I can tell any difference. If not, I'll up the CJC to 2 mg/wk.

----------


## OH REALLY

> Theres 3 common acetylcholineesterase inhibitors, they are and dose;
> 
> Pyrostigmine (120mg/ed)
> Galantamine (8-16mg/ed)
> Huperzine A (50-150mcg/ed)
> 
> NOTICE, Huperzine A dosage is in the MICROgrams NOT MILLIgrams. If you took 50mg of Huperzine A you would DIE. But you can use any of the above, perhaps pyrostigmines better because thats what was proven effective in the clinical studies at that specific dosage. But all three of the above are acetylcholineesterase inhibiors and will thuis have the same inhibitory impact on somatostatin.


oh really
Your so smart how did you learn to copy and paste like that? :Hmmmm:

----------


## thunderin

> oh really
> Your so smart how did you learn to copy and paste like that?


Your negative and demeaning post does nothing constructive. You have not helped anyone with your post in this thread.

Goose's information helped me substantially. I don't care whether or not it was pasted.

----------


## OH REALLY

just give credit where deserved

----------


## skinnykenney

> just give credit where deserved


why take the time to type all of that out when the computer is made to do this!
you don't learn by reading? or are you actually visually impaired?
you act like it is copy right infringement.
It's a post, not a book!

watch out on here you have to walk the line or you will be gone faster than it take you yo spank one off!LOL! (JOKE) :7up:

----------


## OH REALLY

> why take the time to type all of that out when the computer is made to do this!
> you don't learn by reading? or are you actually visually impaired?
> you act like it is copy right infringement.
> It's a post, not a book!
> 
> watch out on here you have to walk the line or you will be gone faster than it take you yo spank one off!LOL! (JOKE)


Oh really...... :Aajack:

----------


## Hairoiled Gray

So has ANYONE used the Hup A with the CJC and if so, what were the results? I am keenly interested yo!

----------


## thunderin

> So has ANYONE used the Hup A with the CJC and if so, what were the results? I am keenly interested yo!


 It works very well. I simply don't like the sides of CJC 1295 (hot flashes, increased heart rate, very red face, blood pressure increase, and a generally crappy feeling for 90 minutes after injection).

----------


## gbgadriano

How much should I start using Cjc-1295?

1mg/wk or more??

using the huperzine-a... 

thank you

----------


## lovbyts

Funny, I was just thinking about CJC today.

----------


## thunderin

Get your bloodwork done now as a benchmark for future reference. Then, I would not start with more than 2mg per week to see how you react. After one month, get your bloodwork done again.

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

I would not start with less than 2mg per week.... in fact, that is what I did start with. 
GHRP-6 was at 125 mcg x3...

I am one week in and I am bumping the dosage up some... to 2.8 mg/week of cjc ...basically just 125 mcg GHRP-6 + 100 mcg CJC-1295 x4 ed. 

also running with Hup A.

On cycle too, 100mg test P, 75 mg tren A, 75 mg Mast A ed. with 50 mcg t3.

----------


## gbgadriano

and are u liking effetcs??
its really like GH??

thank you...

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

I've not used GH so I can not compare. 

I am feeling and looking leaner while on a calorie surplus, which I like.

----------


## Zelos

you should also read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CJC-1295
during trial period, 3 patients died.
They stopped all after this.

----------


## DCannon

> you should also read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CJC-1295
> during trial period, 3 patients died.
> They stopped all after this.


That trial was, however, done with obese AIDs patients. Most of the trial was successful. It was never proven that the fatties heart attacks were due to the peptide.

----------


## Zelos

right, for the 1st died case, but not for the 2 others.
that was the reason why they stopped.

----------


## thunderin

> and are u liking effetcs??
> its really like GH??
> 
> thank you...


If your hands and feet are swelling it's working. If not, then ..........

----------


## Zelos

like hgh-fragment, it seems that 2 kinds of CJC are on the market.
One is effectiv, the other is useless.
The differences are in the amino sequences, i will try to find more about it.

----------


## I.H.

So what ist the résumé?

Does it work like HGH or even better and/or with less sides?

What is the dosage for beginners? Sermorelin 100mcg/day and GHRP-6 100mcg/day?

HGH supresses the own production. What is with Sermorelin?

Thanks for your advice.

----------


## ndugu

I'm new here and interested in this topic. I have never taken CJC-1295 and stumbled upon this conversation. By the way, I believe the problem is solved this way:

3
∫ (-3x2 + 12x)dx = 
2

3
∫ -6x + 12 = (-18 + 12)  (-12 + 12) = -6
2

Ndugu

----------

